# Air brush canned air



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

Ok so I've been working on all the buildings for my first HO layout. So far I've done them all with water based paints and brushes. The latest ones I am doing are both Walther's buildings, a firehouse and MR II. I didn't like the way the firehouse was turning out using the brush so I broke out my airbrush. My choices for air supply was to fire up my 220V 8HP 60 gal compressor and run the hose, regulators, and filters or run to LHS and pick up a few cans of air. I picked the latter. Then ran into a problem, when spraying for a kind of long period of time the pressure would rapidly drop but the can is still half full, shake the can, warm up between hands and pressure returns. Now the question, can I set the can in a bowl of warm water to keep the pressure at a constant level for a longer period of time? Will this work?

Thanks
David


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

It might....won't hurt to try, as long as the water is not boiling hot.


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

Canned air gets costly real quick and the cans don't last very long. I can understand your reluctance to run a line from your compressor.

You can buy the fittings to turn a 20 pound propane tank into a air tank at a auto parts store or just buy a air tank.

El cheapos from Harbor Freight
http://www.harborfreight.com/catalogsearch/result?keyword=air+tank

Fill it from the compressor you have now with the filters etc. Might need a regulator at the tank.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'd never try to use an airbrush with canned air, that would really get expensive QUICK! 

I agree with Jack, I have two of those home-rolled tanks, in my case I used old Freon tanks from my plumber, they're free.


----------



## DaveInTheHat (Nov 13, 2011)

Lowes carries a 10 gal. tank for $35. Probably cheaper some other places. 
http://www.lowes.com/webapp/wcs/sto... Force 10-Gallon Air Tank&CAWELAID=1150300302


----------



## Dave Sams (Nov 24, 2010)

I used my spare tire.

It worked well. I was able to paint one Lionel NW 2 loco on a fill.


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

Brillant idea!!!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Just think what a problem you'll have if you have a flat tomorrow!


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

Aaa


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

JackC said:


> Brillant idea!!!


that is a tried, years old solution  i actually have badger accessory to connect directly to the filling stem. i would not use that on regular basis however


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

OMG! That's too funny. But you guys are being serious, I assume. Makes sense, I guess. But still ... funny.

Reminds me of a college-days story (I think I've told this here before). I borrowed a friend's Karmann Ghia car on a night out with the guys. A very rainy night. The car owner (who couldn't join us) cautioned that I shouldn't use the windshield wiper fluid too much, as it would bleed the air off of the spare tire. I honestly thought he was pulling my leg. Some hours later ... after some fun, some driving, and a lot of wiper squirts, I hit a pothole and got a flat on the way home. "Well ... I'll just put on the spare tire," I thought. The very now-flat spare tire, as it turned out ... he was telling the truth. Windshield washer fluid pump powered via air pressure from the spare tire.

How's that for aXXbackwards engineering?!?

TJ


----------

